# Would like to buy a mongolian/middle eastern style bow for thumb release shooting



## Chaosduck7 (Jun 26, 2013)

I have a PSE stalker 45 pound bow right now and as much as I enjoy it, I think i am more interested in learning thumb release.


I would like to find a good brand that makes a reliable bow suited for this (IIRC it would have no arrow shelf?). 


I would like it to be cheap, like 100-150 dollars preferably but if its amazing i can go a little higher. 

The ones im finding on amazon look great but they are apparently chinese made. I guess it makes sense since these bows are asian, but im wondering if this means chinese factory mass produced AKA low quality?

These are the ones im looking at

http://www.amazon.com/Handmade-Trad..._sbs_sg_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1D4D3CYSKWNVQ59MXDSF

http://www.amazon.com/Hungarian-Han...&qid=1408745933&sr=8-1&keywords=mongolian+bow




Also another question. Can I use the same carbon fiber arrows I use for my PSE stalker? 

Thanks!


----------



## Chaosduck7 (Jun 26, 2013)

Also. I am wondering what poundage I should buy. I currently have a 45 pounder and I can pull it back with no real problem. I heard that a thumb release allows you to pull back much easier so should I go for a 50 pounder or just play it safe with a 45?


----------



## Arrowzen (Feb 14, 2014)

You should probably go with the 45#. Even if all of the necessary muscles for the thumb draw styles were strong your hands and thumbs are fresh to the strains they will have to take on. Unless you have a rare set of natural leather and wood thumbs you'll be glad you're not pulling a heavy draw for your first month or two.

For what it is worth, here is my Turkish shooting style I have been working on for the past month and a half or so. Before this I shot a 45# recurve that I drew to 50# 3 finger style with not much effort, but learning to shoot thumb draw has been some very focused effort so far.






About the carbon arrows; over on the Atarn forum I've only read people saying to stay away from them with a thumb draw style. I would guess it is possible, but with such an overwhelming amount of experience saying to stay away from carbon I tend to listen. I find that both my wood and aluminum arrows shoot nicely from the bow.

Edit: and also I know these are out of your proposed price range, but they are what I would consider a great price from a USA distributor and they are some fine bows http://www.sevenmeadowsarchery.com/store/c14/Mongol_Bows.html


----------



## Chaosduck7 (Jun 26, 2013)

Whats wrong with composite arrows? What makes them innapropriate for thumb release?


----------



## Arrowzen (Feb 14, 2014)

I've read so many varying things about the carbon arrows that I can't really make heads or tails of it, and since I don't own any carbon arrows I haven't really questioned it.
If that is what you have just try them out, if the spine is close you should be fine. Ask and look around about it if you're not sure what to decide.


----------



## Chaosduck7 (Jun 26, 2013)

Arrowzen said:


> I've read so many varying things about the carbon arrows that I can't really make heads or tails of it, and since I don't own any carbon arrows I haven't really questioned it.
> If that is what you have just try them out, if the spine is close you should be fine. Ask and look around about it if you're not sure what to decide.


Ok thanks il look more into it.

Also I think ive almost decided on this bow

http://www.amazon.com/Handmade-Trad...oshoot/dp/B00BWFWGYA/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top

compared to the other one its cheaper, but it also has better reviews and it seems like a good company. Thoughts?


----------



## Arrowzen (Feb 14, 2014)

My 2 cents on that bow.... After looking at it with that price, given it's reviews, and what is visually apparent about it I'd say it looks like a good buy for the price. It has the string stoppers on the siyahs which is typical of a mongol design, that is good as the stoppers give the string a sharp stop and the arrow a fast loose. It is fiberglass construction which means it should be tough, a nice thing in case of mis fires. And it looks like it has a not too shabby leather job on it, some kind of grip reference is handy for making sure you are gripping the bow in the same place every time.

Nice find all in all. Dang China and their crazy prices haha.


----------



## Chaosduck7 (Jun 26, 2013)

Arrowzen said:


> My 2 cents on that bow.... After looking at it with that price, given it's reviews, and what is visually apparent about it I'd say it looks like a good buy for the price. It has the string stoppers on the siyahs which is typical of a mongol design, that is good as the stoppers give the string a sharp stop and the arrow a fast loose. It is fiberglass construction which means it should be tough, a nice thing in case of mis fires. And it looks like it has a not too shabby leather job on it, some kind of grip reference is handy for making sure you are gripping the bow in the same place every time.
> 
> Nice find all in all. Dang China and their mass manufacturing haha.



Haha yeah it looked good to me. Apparently its hand made though, but im not sure if thats really true or not. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Arrowzen (Feb 14, 2014)

No problem, I'm very much a student of the thumb draw styles, but it is a lonely school. Glad to help how I can.


----------



## Chaosduck7 (Jun 26, 2013)

Also another random question. For a Mongolian bow, do I need to put a nock on the string?


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

The problem w/ carbon arrows is that they're quite stiff, and w/o a cut-in arrow pass / shelf, one needs much more flexible arrows than are typically available in carbon.

I'm currently using Carbon Express Predator II 800s w/ my Kaya KTB, and still getting used to them --- was using Rose City Archery Port Orford Cedars 45--50# which were too stiff, but which I occasionally managed to shoot well:









Traditionally a nock wasn't used, but some people use them, or a tied on bit of dental floss or serving to thicken the string where one wants to put the arrow nock.


----------



## Chaosduck7 (Jun 26, 2013)

WillAdams said:


> The problem w/ carbon arrows is that they're quite stiff, and w/o a cut-in arrow pass / shelf, one needs much more flexible arrows than are typically available in carbon.
> 
> I'm currently using Carbon Express Predator II 800s w/ my Kaya KTB, and still getting used to them --- was using Rose City Archery Port Orford Cedars 45--50# which were too stiff, but which I occasionally managed to shoot well:
> 
> View attachment 2024477


hmm well Im more concerned about safety for now. As long as its safe to use carbon arrows on it, and wont compromise the integrity of the bow im fine with that. So would you say its safe?

Im still very much a beginner and I shoot at short distances so i'l worry about the intricacies of arrows later.


----------



## Chaosduck7 (Jun 26, 2013)

Also regarding the nock. If they wernt used traditionally I dont want to use them either lol. 


Thats the whole appeal of this sport for me

Thanks!


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

In Korea, an extra bit of colored thread was tied on at the point where the arrow nock was to go, so that at least is traditional.

One issue I've been having, and this may be behind the concerns about using carbon arrows is that I'm sometimes getting a hard slap against the riser when I don't have a good release --- this didn't happen w/ the wooden arrows, or at least not so noticeably, even though they were too stiff.

The big reason for me to use the carbon arrows was it was cheaper to buy a dozen and use half on my son's PSE Buckeye and the other half w/ my Kaya KTB --- hoping to find the time to finish up some tonkin cane shafts and start shooting those.


----------



## Chaosduck7 (Jun 26, 2013)

So any additional opinions on arrows? I guess thats my main concern now. 

The arrows i use are velocity hunter gold tip 500


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)

I use nothing but carbons with my SMG Korean bow, , as an asside I've one Attilia's horse bows #40 that I'd let go for cheap


----------



## Chaosduck7 (Jun 26, 2013)

zdogk9 said:


> I use nothing but carbons with my SMG Korean bow, , as an asside I've one Attilia's horse bows #40 that I'd let go for cheap


how cheap is cheap? PM me if you dont want to make it public.

I already ordered the one i originally posted but another bow never hurt anyone


----------



## zdogk9 (Dec 6, 2011)

$100.00 tyd.


----------



## iswandy (Aug 18, 2007)

I was shooting 70# compound bow previously but eventually I'm interested to shoot traditional bow with thumb ring, Asian style specifically...

So, I bought myself Samick SKB 60# from Lancaster Archery ($169) somewhere early September, and made myself PVC thumb ring (lips design) base on what I saw in Youtube. 









(D.I.Y lips thumb ring made of PVC)

First day shooting with thumb ring using 60# bow is the most painful experience to me. I barely use my thumb to do anything before and suddently my thumb is under great pressure of 60# string. Many way I tried but still it's very paintful and it's very hard for me to draw the bow up to full draw. Nevertheless, I keep practicing everyday... So one day I found this different type of Archery thumb ring, which the call Manchu/Chinese/Cylindrical Thumb ring (picture below), 










look easier to make one so I cut 3/4" pvc pipe and glued it to fitting to add some thickness, tried it and well.. my thumb still in pain but at least not as much as I'm using lips shape thumb ring.




























Although my thumb are swollen, turn black and in pain, I keep practice shooting and only after about 3 weeks continuous practice, I don't have trouble anymore to draw my 60# Samick SKB all the way to my right ear (as anchor point) . Those pain feeling before are now turn to fun shooting. my thumb skin are getting thicker & harder & slightly bigger than before. Since we plant bamboo around our yard, so make few thumb ring out of bamboo tree now, which is lighter than PVC, and it's look nicer to wear on middle finger while i'm not shooting.



















( Yes, that's Missouri Meerschaum)

As you can see below (picture taken few minutes ago, at my work place), my right thumb are now darker & bigger than left thumb, but I have no problem to draw 60# bow anymore (4th week of my thumb ring shooting practice). Grey key chain on the right side of the picture is my PVC thumb ring. I made for about 6 in total now.. it's very easy to make one.. if you have complete tools at home










Btw, I learned to shoot with this thumb from video below, someone has uploaded it and thanks to him 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OY2fjnCdRR0






And yeah, I'm shooting Carbon arrow, Goldtip 5575 (400) expedition hunter with 100g tips + blazer vanes (2"). no problem so far


Ps. Don't give up.. No Pain No Gain :wink:


----------



## ????????? ???? (Apr 19, 2015)

I sell an authentique mongolian big hand bow, made by Timurhuge Batmunkh-President of Mongolian Traditioanl Archery. Draw weight 60 lbn, natural materials: horn, senew, birch, fish glue. If interested right me here: [email protected] I send the certificates of origin and the pictures


----------



## Chaosduck7 (Jun 26, 2013)

????????? ???? said:


> I sell an authentique mongolian big hand bow, made by Timurhuge Batmunkh-President of Mongolian Traditioanl Archery. Draw weight 60 lbn, natural materials: horn, senew, birch, fish glue. If interested right me here: [email protected] I send the certificates of origin and the pictures


Hi,

what kind of price are we talking here?


----------

